#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How can we change our payment gateway?

## Bhavya

Changing our payment gateway is highly risk because we are handling with cash and changing the history of our financial records.
Can you guys suggest me a safe way to change my payment gateway?

----------

